# Pound for pound muay thai fighter



## no_kata (Dec 22, 2007)

Who do you guys think is the best fighter pound for pound; Buakaw, Zambidis or Dekker?


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Dec 24, 2007)

Sakmongkol is my favorite...
dont know about best though...


wasnt he only like 18 when he beat Dekkers ?
also i was gonna make this same thread lol...

Im not a fan of Dekkers,Buakaw i like though....


I loved the Perry Vs SakmongKol fight where Sakmongkol dislocated his shoulder,kept fighting,and won by breaking the other guys arm!!!


----------



## no_kata (Dec 25, 2007)

Harley_Ninja237 said:


> Sakmongkol is my favorite...
> dont know about best though...
> 
> 
> ...




I have tremendous respect for Dekkers. When a man tears a ligament in his shoulder a few days before the fight and still continues to fight is amazing to me. Then Dekkers to have multiple knockdowns and win is true testament to his will to win.


----------



## TrainHardFightEasy (Dec 25, 2007)

I'd consider zambo the toughest. Baukaw can put on a top show. But being the smallest out of the three I guess you'd have to give it to Dekkers. He's got some agro in him.


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Dec 25, 2007)

no_kata said:


> I have tremendous respect for Dekkers. When a man tears a ligament in his shoulder a few days before the fight and still continues to fight is amazing to me. Then Dekkers to have multiple knockdowns and win is true testament to his will to win.


 
I know Dekkers is a great fighter,im not denying that.
I just personally am not a big fan of him...

also ive rarely ever seen him throw elbows or knees,but then again i havent watched too many of his fights.


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Dec 25, 2007)

i remember seeing a fight with a thai guy wearing usa shorts.
everyone said he was a legend/best mt fighter ever....

who was he and why was he wearing usa shorts ?


----------



## TrainHardFightEasy (Dec 27, 2007)

Man I've been thinkink about this. You sure you're not trippin on Cung Lee the Chinese San Shou fighter. Coz I don't know.


----------



## Odin (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say Yodsanklai fairtex.....I have a funny feeling he will dominate in the contender asia.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 5, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. As far as right now? Probably Yod.


----------



## Odin (Jan 8, 2008)

I sure wouldnt put Zambidis in there.


----------



## USP45CT (Jan 25, 2008)

Ill second Yod he is downright nasty.  Can't wait to see him maul some poor fella in Contender Asia.


----------



## darthcual (Jan 28, 2008)

Buakaw Pramuk = Best Foot Jab ever!!! He's my pick, also I love Samart even though he is training only now he still has it.


----------



## Diesel Noi (Feb 1, 2008)

Harley_Ninja237 said:


> i remember seeing a fight with a thai guy wearing usa shorts.
> everyone said he was a legend/best mt fighter ever....
> 
> who was he and why was he wearing usa shorts ?


His last name was Payakaroon, he wazs one of the best MT fighters ever, I personally would pick Diesel Noi, his knee punch were the deadliest, he was champion and had to retired`cause no one dared to challenge him.


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 4, 2008)

That's a tough one!  Ramon Dekkers was awesome in his day.  He was one of the few that could beat the Thai at their own game.  Rob Kaman is another that comes to mind.  He too, was a fierce competitor and  a great thai boxer.  During their day, these two guys were pretty great, but nowadays I personally like Buakaw Por Pramuk.


----------



## Diesel Noi (Feb 6, 2008)

I would agree, only `cause he is one of the few thai fighters that are fighting outside Thailand nowadays, but there r others better and faster than him


----------



## Odin (Feb 15, 2008)

thaistyle said:


> That's a tough one! Ramon Dekkers was awesome in his day. He was one of the few that could beat the Thai at their own game. Rob Kaman is another that comes to mind. He too, was a fierce competitor and a great thai boxer. During their day, these two guys were pretty great, but nowadays I personally like Buakaw Por Pramuk.


 

I think people sleep on john wayne parr when they talk of farang fighters, John has fought much tougher oppostion then Dekkers did, John has also been awarded the thai jacket, an honour that dekker did not receive.....and be the only farang fighter to win every fight he has had at the kings birthday fights.

True he did not fight as much as dekker though nor with the injuries dekker fought with.


----------



## tobias1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Diesel Noi said:


> His last name was Payakaroon, he wazs one of the best MT fighters ever, I personally would pick Diesel Noi, his knee punch were the deadliest, he was champion and had to retired`cause no one dared to challenge him.




No one wanted to fight Dieselnoi cos they didn't want to get kneed in the groin. Heaps of wins came from groin strikes!


----------



## tobias1 (Feb 18, 2008)

thaistyle said:


> That's a tough one!  Ramon Dekkers was awesome in his day.  He was one of the few that could beat the Thai at their own game.  Rob Kaman is another that comes to mind.  He too, was a fierce competitor and  a great thai boxer.  During their day, these two guys were pretty great, but nowadays I personally like Buakaw Por Pramuk.



Buakaw has not done enough in the stadiums to be called GOAT. Yod and Samart are much closer to that title that BPP.


----------



## Kwai_Tua_Noi (Feb 21, 2008)

Samart is probably the best in my eyes 

buakaw comes second with dekkers coming a close third

Buakaw is a better all rounder with better techniques than Dekkers. Dekkers is just pure grit and aggression with heavy heavy punching power but lacking in other techniques.

Buakaw has more techniques and seems to be the more skillful with his legs knees and elbows

Samartjust dominates because of technique and sharp mind


----------



## Odin (Feb 22, 2008)

what?!? now one has mentioned Orono yet?.......or kingstar?


----------

